# It's okay



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## harvey4804

here's level on my TS (left side is the back side).


and on my outfeed.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for posting. I'd be a little concerned about the plastic shavings. A caster probably going south. Is it getting harder to move around?


----------



## emart

maybe you can shim up the back side with washers or autobody shims. this is why i prefer to build my own mobile bases. i usually leave some wiggle room to get them level


----------



## mantwi

I have this supposedly mobile base and as soon as I get the help my band saw is going back on the floor. The design is terrible, it's easier to drag a machine across the floor than roll it on this base. Having two fixed and two swivel wheels renders it useless especially since the swivel wheels don't clear the frame the machine sits in. I have a 20" planer with a built in mobile base and it's an absolute pleasure to move the 800 lb behemoth compared to my little band saw on this shop fox base. The planer has two fixed and one swivel wheel which makes it a breeze to use, a far superior design.


----------



## RJRosa

Great I just bought two of these along with the extender for my 52" fence on my new Grizzly G0691. I plan on using the other for my 17" bandsaw.. Fingers crossed


----------



## RJRosa

Well after assembling the first one I'll say I'll agree with the two stars. It wouldn't even go down to the 20×20 minimum it advertises. I was able to get one axis to that point the best I could do with the other was 20 3/4. It should still work but shoddy workmanship. Grizzly sold me one for my Bandsaw and after measuring the base 17 3/4 by 27. I called them. The response is I need to put a piece of plywood down on the base for the band saw to sit on. This is still going to leave a gap on one axis of about an inch and a half on both sides. Is this really the recommended base I asked. Yep.. Wow


----------



## RobertsPlace

I ordered this same Grizzly base (D2057A) for my Grizzly G1023RL table saw. This base and table saw were the first things that I ordered from Grizzly, so I was unaware. I left the base sealed in the box. Recently, I thought I might finally use it so unpacked the box. Three of the four casters are unusable out of the brand new box and the finish on this base is terrible - rusty because it is not evenly and fully coated. Shame on me for not having opened the box when I initially bought it.

So, I saw a great deal on Portamate PM-3500 mobile bases at Woodcraft. I ordered four. Great bases.


----------

